# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  انا الاردن...!!!

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا الاردن
قلت : عرفني بنفسك ... 
قال : انا الأردن ..
قلت : حدثني أكثر ..
قال : أنا مسلم فترى سماحة الاسلام قد ظهرت عليّ ... و عربي وليس هناك من هو اكثر مني عربيّ ... 
قلت : أفلاح ام بدويّ ؟؟
قال : عطاء الفلاح و اخلاصه تجدهما فيّ ... وفيّ ايضا عزة و كرامة البدويّ ...
قلت : فمن يبنيك ؟؟
قال : شعبي صادق وفيّ ... و ملكي من احفاد النبيّ ...
قلت : فمن يحميك ؟؟
قال : بعد الله لدي جنود ... أقوى من السباع والاسود ... و أمنع من القلاع والسدود ... فرسان هم حرس الحدود ... 
قلت : فمن جيرانك ؟؟
قال : عن غربي و في قلبي فلسطين ... و عن شرقي بلاد العباسيين ... اما شمالي فبلاد الأمويين ... وفي جنوبي بلاد الحجيج والعابدين ... وأنا بينهم جسر متين ... ممر الفتوحات وقبلهم النبييّن ...
قلت : فمن سكانك ؟؟
قال : اردنيون من البادية الى القرى الى الأغوار ... فعندي ترى حسن الجوار ... و أخوة المهاجرين و الأنصار ... فرغم تعدد الاصول و المنابع ... ترى الاردني عن أخيه يدافع ... ورغم تعدد الاديان ... ترى سكاني يعيشون في وئام و حنان ...
قلت : تحيط بك الحروب افلا تخاف ؟؟
قال : لست أخاف الا ربي ... و من يحاربون من حولي هم اخوتي و رفقاء دربي ... 
قلت : اتساعدهم ؟؟
قال : ويحك ... أتسأل كهذا السؤال ؟؟ ... ما ذرفت فلسطين دمعة الا ركضت الى مسحها بالحال ... و للعراق حق في سهولي و الجبال ... من ملبس من مأكل من ملجأ من مال ... 
قلت : أتقدر على هذا ؟
قال : اهلي مثال الكرم و الجود ... و لن تصدهم الحدود ... ولن تمنعهم القيود ... عن تقديم كل ما هو موجود ... ليساعدوا اخوتهم و يدعموا الصمود ...
قلت : ألديك موارد ؟؟
قال : سيل شباب يحمل على اكتافه عمان ... و ارض معطاءة ومواطن فنان ... وجمال و طبيعة و اشجار و اغصان ... و بحر ميت لكن فيه دفءا و حنان ... و ثغر باسم فيه سمك و مرجان ... و نخوة و وطنية في كل مكان ... و وفاء و انتماء على مر الازمان ... و علم و فهم يرفعان البنيان ... لست بحاجة للنفط لأشعر بالأمان ... ولا للغاز للاطمئنان ... يكفيني الدم الاردني و الانفاس و الاشجان ...
قلت : فما حلمك ؟؟
قال : ان ارى العرب متوحدين ... و ان ترد الينا فلسطين ... و ان ينام العراقيون غير خائفين ... من قصف او تفجير أو من أحزمة الخائنين ... و لشعبي احلم بدوام الأمان ... و من دمي سأسقي العطشان ... و من قلبي سأطعم الجوعان ... و من خيري سألبس العريان ....
قلت : سمعت ان يد الارهاب قد وصلت اليك
قال : يد الارهاب قصيرة ... و أبصاره ضريرة ... و ان كان قد وخزني بإبرة ... فقد رددت له الصاع عشرة ... و اخذت بثأر شهدائي ... و قهرت و كدت اعدائي ... و ارضي محفوظة مصونة ... و ارواح شعبي لحمايتي مرهونة ... يقدمون على الموت مبتسمين ... لحمايتي من حقد الحاقدين ... و من غدر الغادرين ... الم تراهم كالرجل الواحد مجتمعين ؟؟ ... باسم الله و من ثم باسمي هاتفين ؟؟ ... و الويل لكل خائن من شعب يكره الخيانة ... والويل لكل ارهابي من شعب لا يرضى المهانة...
قلت : حماك الله يا اردن و رعاك ... و حفظك و للخير هداك ... وعلى الطريق القويم سدد خطاك ... و للعروبة ذخرا ابقاك ...

 :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:

----------


## تامر العكاليك ( ابو مهند)

شكرا الك كثير عالموضوع 
 :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:  :Arjel:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قلت : ألديك موارد ؟؟
قال : سيل شباب يحمل على اكتافه عمان ... و ارض معطاءة ومواطن فنان ... 

كلام في غاية الروعه ... و موضوع أروع من شخص مميز ... يسلمووو على الموضوع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسلمو معاذ وتامر على المرور

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ما أجملها من كلمات ..

لنا كل الفخر بأننا أردنيون .. "ربي اجعل هذا البلد آمنا وارزق اهله من الثمرات" ..



اشكركِ يا ابنة الأصل والحسب  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اشكرك هدوء على احلى مرور
 :Jordan:

----------

